# My mantis fell :(



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

Last night I seen that one of my L1 nymphs hanging upside down stretching its limbs. I was thinking that it was going to molt so I wanted to put a napkin at the top to replace the lid because the mantid kept slipping, but it was 1:38 in the morning and I just couldnt stay awake so I gave it one last misting and went off to bed.

This morning I found his skin on the floor so it either fell during or after the molt. His back legs are crippled and he is unable to move them.


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a similar case in one of my sphrodomantis, i have feeding it just in her mouth and she molt again and the problem have been resolved!...

regards


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

oh! so the next time they molt, the problem is fixed? neat! yay for me


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Sad. Yes, if it can make it to the next molt, your mantis will get itself fixed.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 29, 2007)

The way mantids can regenerate it amazing


----------



## Asa (Jul 29, 2007)

Your mantis isn't hopeless yet. If they hinder the mantid too much, you might want to consider snipping them off.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 29, 2007)

As long as it can move about and feed then there is no need to cut off the legs :roll: :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

> As long as it can move about and feed then there is no need to cut off the legs :roll: :roll:


If they hinder :wink:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

They don't seem to be a problem. He/She can still hunt normally, but just at a slower rate. The nymph I gave to my friend molted perfectly.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad to hear it.


----------

